# Mini Donkey and Great pyr



## farmerJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Ive read a lot online that you should keep dogs and donkeys separate, im getting a great pyr puppy next weekend that im going to train as a LGD for my goats, and i found a mini donkey on CL that i am thinking about getting and keeping with the goats as well, is this a recipe for disaster?


----------



## mully (Feb 19, 2011)

You might be Ok if the puppy is kept with the donkey when he is young ...and that depends if the donkey accepts the GP pup from the beginning.  Since you have no history with either animal it will be touch and go in the beginning. Be prudent and keep your eye on them at all times for the first few weeks. If the male is gelded it will be easier.  Good luck!


----------



## Electric (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree , we have a rottweiler/great Dane that has been with out horse since he was3 months old, they are both 7 now, and the best of friends. So, as long as it would be young , they should be fine.


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 20, 2011)

well the guy with the mini donk bought a farm and the previous owners had goats and kept the donk with them, and they left him and a standard behind when they moved, so the current owners dont know how old he is


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 21, 2011)

I would want to dog-test the donkey before buying it. Some (even minis) will go after dogs to KILL KILL KILL, and often succeed... I mean, that is WHY donkeys are often used as livestock guardians. A mini won't do much against coyotes, but a GP pup could be in serious danger from an aggressive mini.

Good luck, have fun, be cautious,

Pat


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, i got my GP pup, shes an adorable little fluffball named Luna. And Donkey doesn't mind her as long as shes on her leash or in my lap, Im gunna take my time, slowly working her into the herd. the goats all liked her, which is good. Well all but one, but Sassy doesn't like anyone right now, she just had her first babies and is playing the protective mother VERY well.


----------



## farmerJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Well Luna has gained acceptance of the herd, as in they will let her in the pen, and not run from her, they still have very little to do with her. And Donkey, i think thats just gunna be his name, is a little standoffish, dosent care for her, but isnt scared or threatened by her. even let her lick his nose through the fence, so YAY, everyone is one big happy family, well sort of


----------



## mully (Mar 5, 2011)

Your mini donkey will warm up to the puppy ....love takes time.  Introduce them several times a day ...good for both! Best of luck


----------

